# Suche Alternative zu Counter Strike



## gerri-o (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe wieder Bock auf einen guten Shooter und so habe ich mir das "neue" CS:GO heruntergeladen und musste feststellen, dass sich am Spielgefühl nicht viel verändert hat und es mir wie bisher alle CS-Titel nicht sehr behagt.

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich anno dazumal mit Tactical Ops gross geworden bin und dieses Spiel für mich noch heute das Mass aller Dinge ist - vom Spielgefühl her.

Der Instagib-Modus von UT2004 war bisher der einzige andere EgoShooter, bei welchem ich mich nach der TO Ära wirklich wohl gefühlt habe.

Nun suche ich ein aktuelles Spiel, welches meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht.

Wer TO und Instagib kennt, der weiss dass ich mit Vorschlägen wie COD 13 oder Battlefield 8 nicht glücklich werde. Was suche ich denn?

. Kein dynamisches Zielkreuz, kein Spreed egal welche Waffe, kein kriechen, kein liegen. Hüpfen und noch mehr Hüpfen. 100% Aim. Good Ping wins. Grafik? Egal!

Hier noch eine kleine Erinnerung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcISHiU0SFQ (nicht mehr das Original Video - leider)

Jaja es gab die TO Nachfolger, namentlich Crossfire, leider auch schon wieder veraltet. Und ich mochte die Bewegungsdynamik nicht so richtig, war zu stark an Counterstrike, respektive an die "Realität" angeglichen (träge Bewegung). Das muss und darf nicht sein!

Veraltete Spiele aber mit noch aktivem Multiplayer sind wilkommen. Ich habe den Anschluss seit ein paar Jahren verloren.

Gibts noch Hoffnung für mich oder heissts game over?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hast du es mal mit QuakeLive versucht? Das ist im Endeffekt Quake 3 Arena, nur eben rein online basiert. Wird sehr viel gespielt und hat auch eine aktive community. 
Den client kriegst auf der offiziellen Website oder inzwischen auch über steam.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Dezember 2014)

Anspruchsvolle, skillbasierte Multiplayer Shooter gibt es leider kaum noch heutzutage.
Kein Wunder, die weichgespülten Varianten wie CoD, Battlefield und all ihre Nachahmer dominieren den Markt.

An Shootern vom alten Schlag sind eigentlich nur noch CS oder Quake Live zu haben. Alternativ kannst du auf den bald erscheinenden neuen Teil von UT warten, oder einfach eine ältere Fassung spielen. Ansonsten würde ich an deiner Stelle noch einen Blick auf Shootmania Storm oder Nexuiz werfen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2014)

Tribes: Ascend wäre vllt auch noch einen Blick wert. Der Titel ist in höchstem Maße skill basiert und hat ein interessantes movement. Ist ebenfalls f2p aber man kommt auch als nicht bezahler  gut klar.


----------



## gerri-o (1. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps soweit!

Habe mir die genannten Titel kurz auf Youtube angeschaut. Sehen soweit interessant aus, auch wenn sie sich alle stark an UT/Quake orientieren (Waffen und Spielwelt).

Das neueste UT wäre dann die Nr. 4? Haben sich bei UT3 keine Mods in die Richtung TO entwickelt? Instagib in UT3? Hmm, muss ich wohl einmal installieren.


----------



## charly1976 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ascend ist cool


----------

